# Fantasy/Classic Soap and Drama > Banners and Fan-Art > General Soap/Drama Pictures >  Red Carpet Soap Awards 20th May

## Siobhan

Just thought I would share my news.. Got a mail this morning to say that I got through to the next round of competition winner to get tickets to the Soap awards in May.. Did anyone else on the boards get the same email??

----------


## Jessie Wallace

Yes i got the same e-mail yesterday, so fingers crossed, but they must send it out to a few people, but you never know we might be lucky.

----------


## CrazyLea

I didn't even know there was a competition  :EEK!:  Not fair!! lol

----------


## Jessie Wallace

OMG. I just got a call from them, there going to send me tickets, with-in the next 2 weeks!!

----------


## shannisrules

wow i never heard about any tickets do you have to sign up or something lucky you dawn!

----------


## Jessie Wallace

I entered the competion when i voted, got an e-mail yesterday, and a phone call today.

----------


## Siobhan

> I entered the competion when i voted, got an e-mail yesterday, and a phone call today.


fingers crossed I get mine too.. could see you there!!! I just entered like you, votes and it asked me if I want to enter competition...  :Cheer:  :Cheer:  :Cheer:

----------


## Jessie Wallace

I know i'll be waiting all week for post to arrive every day!! lol

----------


## Chloe O'brien

good luck girls hope you both are lucky I entered the competiton but have heard nothing.

----------


## JustJodi

*OH OH  I am so happy for u guys   Promise me you will take your digital cam  all charged up and get some lucious pix of some of those gorgeous stars,, doesnt matter who,, :-D  I will be sitting here the next day gagging to hear all the news......*

----------


## Layne

> The sad thing was Nigel Harman wasnt there, if he was i would have said a hello from you Layne!


Awww bless you! Yeh he was up in Liverpool, i had a feeling he wouldn't be there! Glad you had a good time though honey!

----------


## .:SpIcYsPy:.

So... anyone care to scan?  :Stick Out Tongue:  The pictures of course..

----------


## JustJodi

*I am sure some one has a scanner handy to scan the photos of the magazine photos every one is talking about,,,,,,,,,would be great *

----------


## Jessie Wallace

i do have a scanner, but i didn't buy the magazines, just loked at the in the shop. Sorry.

----------


## x Amby x

Ill scan them now for you to see, ill only do the ones from OK and Now as in the Inside Soap one you can barely see me! lol

----------


## x Amby x

I'm highlighted in the red boxes! lol

----------


## JustJodi

*Thanks so much, that was really neat..did u meet up with any other SB forum members while u were there???*

----------


## di marco

thanks for posting those, how cool that you got to be in the mags!  :Smile:

----------


## samantha nixon

ive got the ok and inside soap and saw you in them your lucky

----------


## x Amby x

Lol thanks for all the comments everyone! xx

----------


## Jessie Wallace

Your in inside soap again today huni, in the snapped with a star bit. It you and Joe Swash. Well done

----------


## x Amby x

lol. I was looking through my latest issue of Inside Soap and i saw me i was like OMG! lol i sent in the one of me and Chris Fountain as well! lol

----------


## JustJodi

*I am so so so so so jealous of u guys in the UK getting these cool mags, they just do not sell them here in Holland,, I salivate when I see all these neat pictures that you guys took or end up being in the soap mags,, that is so darn cool !!!!!!!!!!!( I should stand up and start singing RULE BRITTANA  lol)*

----------

